# PZ'ers @ WWETT



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd figured I start a thread where we could post meet ups and share any interesting products.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there an app for this event


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

There should be.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW....I don't have a FB or PZ app on my phone so anyone trying to get ahold of me at the show should just call.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be at the Picote booth 4316 all day most days. Come see me y'all!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hitting a few classes this morning.colder then hell out here


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wheres the heat? -7 out here!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

-12 here in Wisconsin.. -29 windchill


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

-4F here wind chill -12F. Suppose to be worse, wind chill -35F later.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Being the cheap ******* i am parked 10 blocks away and i did the ranger run with no coat. Amazing how you take heat for granted.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

I should be there Wednesday .


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Hope to be there Wednesday, just need to keep putting fires out.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there any free stuff to be had? If so I'm in!


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Post some pics guys! I'm want to see what I'm missing out on. I already want to go next year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Let's try to meet up in the morning fellas. Jake is giving a seminar at 8 am if some of you want to check it out. Text me or message me on here. I think I'm going to bed. Only 5 hours of sleep total in the last 3 nights and a 12 hour drive kinda has me whooped


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Whens the meet up? Just met a few of the guys in jakes class. He did a great job of presenting.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm getting poorer by the minute. So far I got a SeeSnake mini, micro reel, cs6,scout, Duracable DM138, and an Enz penetrating nozzle.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks to Gear Junkie for his advice. Honorable mention to Best Darn Sewer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm getting poorer by the minute. So far I got a SeeSnake mini, micro reel, cs6,scout, Duracable DM138, and an Enz penetrating nozzle.


Hopefully you got some good deals?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Let's do supper fellas


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The wife and I are gonna go to Champs at the city center mall at 6:30 for supper. All are welcome to join in.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hopefully you got some good deals?



AJ Coleman were very fair.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought this right off the Spartan display today. Best 225 I've ever spent. Love this machine.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hand rodder?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Bought this right off the Spartan display today. Best 225 I've ever spent. Love this machine.


U put it on the pillow?? Gonna sleep with it?? Tell us how's it go...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> U put it on the pillow?? Gonna sleep with it?? Tell us how's it go...



I might.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is the drive unit for a Spartan 600. I have two of them with the drums in the garage.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

What are we missing out on? 

Will be there tomorrow. Thought about today after the quick am call, then the phone started ringing and now we have five jobs on the schedule. 

So far our slow season has not lived up to the hype. :laughing: Not complaining about the extra money coming in getting lots of stuff done beyond the plan. 

Anyhow will be there tomorrow, but on a mission to find a jetter deal if there is something we want.


----------

